# Work bench suggestions



## cnovak (May 1, 2014)

Hi All,
I am building a workshop in my pole barn and moving everything from the garage to the new space. Then adding a wall and turning the third stall of the garage to a man cave (spouse approved). 

Any suggestions or photos for workbenches? I'm thinking wheels so I can move it around. 

Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

This ought to be interesting. Keep us up to date with photos! When I get my camera going, I'll post photos of mine.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Lots of good ideas out there,might want to check YouTube. As TB said keep us updated.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I have been thinking about building a rolling bench for my shop in town, I have been thinking of a 4x8 or 4x12 top about belt buckle height with licking casters. I thought about framing in a spot in the middle to recess my miter saw down into the table top so it planes out, then when I am not using my miter saw I will frame up a box and drop it in the hole to fill the void. The only trouble is finding time to build the bench! I will post pic when I do and look forward to any other pics posted by every one else!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Saw this and thought it would be cool.... If I was wealthy! http://www.strong-hold.com/products/workstations/ultimate-workbench

My workbench is a very well built steel 1950s desk that I added castors to raise the height and a plywood top to so as to be easily replaceable if ever it got damaged and also so a person could really point load the top if needed. Things built very well and I have saw horses that are the same height so that I can expand or collapse it if I need to. Then, I have the drawers for storing tools etc etc and I can pull my matching 1950s leather office chair up for working on smaller things. Below is the exact same desk pulled from the web.........


----------



## Trubble (Apr 13, 2015)

At work, when we get materials in, they're held separate by 2x4's for dunnage. I snagged a bunch of those and cobbled up some squares of roughly 40". Then I used some more for the legs, supports, etc. I didn't have no plans or anything, I just threw 'em together as I felt was necessary.
I went to the effort to drill pilot holes and run deck screws in for good hold, but You could probably use nails, too.










I bought some chipboard for the tops and lower levels, picked up some small casters for underneath.










I had enough lumber to make 5 tables. The shelves on the bottoms of them I use for general basement storage (stuff like Christmas lights, linens, ya know, basement stuff).










I made these so I could build a course for running my radio controlled rock crawlers indoors when the weather isn't to my liking. As soon as I get a feel for what I need from these tables, then I can build the framework for the "rock courses" and then go over that with either plaster or concrete. If I play my cards right, I may even be able to build these tables so they can be turned and/or swapped around to change up the course in case I get bored with it.










Haven't 'gotten around to' finishing the tops yet, still figuring out how high/steep the obstacles can or have to be.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/XQVazl1LvGI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

These would also make great tables for setting up (ammo) reloading presses, too. Out in a garage, I could see a table saw in between tables for cutting up longer boards. If I was a _true_ Wisconsinite, these'd be just the right height to gather up some lawn chairs and use 'em as portable Bar Tables. Whatever you can imagine you'd need a table for.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looking good,just go w/the flow as they say.
Don't forget to make one end of the bench strong for the vice.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I gave $120 for two old heavy desks & two 2-drawer filing cabinets off CL. The desks will get raised tops of 3/4" plywood & drawers between the desks & tops. Then 1/4" tempered hardboard (Masonite) as a sacrificial top.


----------

